
Interview with Alexis Ohanian, Reddit cofounder - jkush
http://startupstories.com/2006/11/29/passion-for-your-users-will-come-back-alexis-ohanian-co-founder-of-reddit/#more-9
======
blored
Great interview. I actually learned a lot. Heartwarming to hear that reddit
actually DIDN't get chosen first time around.

~~~
jkush
Actually, they did. Heh.

